# 2020 ISU (and MVC) Baseball Season Thread



## Sycamorefan96

Preseason Poll just released today.

1) DBU= 61(5)
2) MSU= 51(1)
3) ILST= 49
*4) ISU= 40(1)*
5) BU= 38(1)
6) UE= 21
7) SIU= 18
8) VU= 10

I believe Max Wright is our only returning position player (catcher). Colin Libertore was our weekend's second day pitcher last season and did pretty well. I am thinking this will be a little bit of a rebuilding season for us, but I am still expecting us to have a fairly good season. I heard our recruiting class was really good.

DBU is always good and I guess they return a ton of players from last year. They are ranked 23rd in one national poll. MSU was down last season, but is normally pretty good. I think ILST lost their really good pitcher to the draft last season but they still should be decent. Bradley was decent last season, but wasn't good enough to make the NCAA Tournament. 

The MVC Tournament is going to be at SIU this season. Thankfully it is not at MSU or DBU. It will be close enough that I should be able to attend again.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Pittsburgh is beating us 6-0 in the 5th inning. Looks like it could be a rough first day for our team.


----------



## BlueBleeder

*Indiana State vs Pittsburgh*

Its a rough start to the year for our Sycamores.  Pitt leads 6-0 in the 5th inning.  Offense is struggling to do anything, Collin Liberatore, who shined last season, is getting rocked today. Giving up 3 2-run homeruns.  I hope its just a slow start, but this lineup doesn't appear to be very good....atleast early on.  I will be following all season, whether we are good or bad.  Just was hoping for a better start.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

This is definitely going to be a rebuilding season for us. Every position player we had last season graduated except for our catcher. I do expect us to improve and contend for a top 4 spot in the MVC standings. I haven't heard any official word, but I assume that the MVC baseball tournament will have the same format it had this past season.


----------



## BlueBleeder

It has only gotten worse.  Now 10-0 in the 6th...however the Sycamores have runners on base, threatening to score.....and we do, but only one.  Had the bases loaded with one out and one run in....but had back-to-back strikeouts to retire the side.....Man this is hard to watch after the season we had last year.


----------



## Bluethunder

It can be hard to watch at first, but also enjoyable to watch the guys grow into their roles.  It is only the first game.  Lots of baseball left to be played.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamore Baseball Drops Season Opener at Snowbird Classic to Pitt*






PORT CHARLOTTE, Fla. – Nine Sycamores made their first career starts for Indiana State Friday as Indiana State dropped its season opener to Pittsburgh, 11-1 at the Snowbird Classic in Port Charlotte. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Golden's 2020 Pond...

https://www.tribstar.com/sports/bas...cle_39e3be64-4dd1-11ea-bbc0-e321527d578c.html


----------



## GoSycamores

*Kent State Downs Sycamores in Extras, 4-3*






PORT CHARLOTTE, Fla. – Indiana State baseball fell in 10 innings to Kent State, 4-3 on day two of the Snowbird Classic in Port Charlotte, Florida Saturday afternoon. 

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Kent State Downs Sycamores in Extras, 4-3*






PORT CHARLOTTE, Fla. – Indiana State baseball fell in 10 innings to Kent State, 4-3 on day two of the Snowbird Classic in Port Charlotte, Florida Saturday afternoon. 

More...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I know we are only 2 games in, but Dallas Baptist and Missouri State are the only two undefeated teams left in the MVC. SIU won the series with Jackson State 2 games to 1. Everyone else has yet to win a game. Today we take on Ohio State who is ranked 24th in the Baseball America poll.


----------



## True Blue

The Geremy Guerrero experiment should have ended 2 years ago.  He’s never been or ever will be a good college pitcher


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Got it tied up in the bottom of the 9th after trailing 6-4. Going to extra innings. Had bases loaded but couldn't get the final run in to win it. We lead 12-8 in hits and Ohio State has 5 errors compared to our 1. Would be nice to get this win.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Drop Extra-Inning Affair to #24 Ohio State*






PORT CHARLOTTE, Fla. – No. 24 Ohio State used four runs in the 10th inning to secure a 10-6 victory over Indiana State Sunday afternoon at the Snowbird Classic. 

More...


----------



## landrus13

Rough start to the season starting 0-3. ISU probably should have won the last 2 but they're pretty inexperienced. I think it'll take some time for this team to really get it going. Max is out for awhile with that broken wrist and that's a huge loss especially for the pitching staff. I'm not sure they'll be a real contender in the MVC because this will likely be a rebuilding season. Never know with baseball though. Maybe they catch their stride soon and go on a big run. We'll see. Hope to see some of you at some baseball games this season!


----------



## 4Q_iu

Hope they rebound from this opening and put together another great season

As long as we don't meet this ass-clown ump, we'll come out ahead.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mo...t-absurd-ejection/ar-BB105VZy?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## landrus13

ISU has some winnable games this weekend in Florida. Omaha on Thurdsay, Dartmouth on Friday, Omaha again on Saturday, and Chicago State on Sunday. Here's to hoping they can get back to .500 or gain some confidence before the schedule gets tougher.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Watching DBU play UT Arlington right now. DBU is up 2-0 in the 6th. They are definitely a first class program. Even their TV broadcasts are A+ quality and they're free to watch. Sometimes I complain about the travel down there but we really are lucky to have them in this conference.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Continue Play at Snowbird Classic with Four Games*






PORT CHARLOTTE, Fla. – The Indiana State University baseball team continues play at the Snowbird Baseball Classic in Port Charlotte, Florida this weekend. The Sycamores face Omaha Thursday at 3 p.m., Dartmouth Friday at 3 p.m., Omaha Saturday at 1 p.m. before wrapping up a seven-game stretch with Chicago State Sunday at 1 p.m. All four games will be played at the North Charlotte Region Park and will be available via FloSports, a subscription based streaming service. Live stats will be available via GoSycamores.com. 

More...


----------



## landrus13

Lineup for today's game against Omaha:

LF Dominic Cusumano
2B Brian Fuentes
1B Miguel Rivera
CF Sean Ross
DH Mitch Barrow
SS Jordan Schaffer
3B Diego Gines
RF Brandt Nowaskie
C Grant Magill

First pitch is set for 3:05 ET


----------



## landrus13

*(Feb. 20, 2020) ISU (0-3) vs Omaha (2-1) 3pm ET*

ISU is taking on Omaha this afternoon at 3ET. ISU is looking for their first win of the 2020 campaign.

Lineup for today's game against Omaha:

LF Dominic Cusumano
2B Brian Fuentes
1B Miguel Rivera
CF Sean Ross
DH Mitch Barrow
SS Jordan Schaffer
3B Diego Gines
RF Brandt Nowaskie
C Grant Magill

First pitch is set for 3:05 ET


----------



## landrus13

ISU is the home team this afternoon.

Liberatore strikes out the first batter of the game. 

Liberatore walks the next guy. 1 on. 1 out.

Magill catches the runner trying to steal. 2 outs.

Next batter grounds out to 3rd. 3 out. 

ISU coming to bat.


----------



## landrus13

Cusumano leads off the inning grounding out to 2nd base. _1 out._

Fuentes hit by pitch.1 on and 1 out.

Rivera singled to RF. Fuentes to 2nd. 2 on and 1 out.

Ross flies out to CF. Fuentes advances to 3rd. 2 on and 2 outs.

Barrow walks. Bases loaded. 2 outs.

Schaffer hits into a fielder's choice to end the inning.

After 1, no score.


----------



## landrus13

Liberatore gets a fly out to start the 2nd. _1 out_.

Liberatore gets another strikeout._ 2 outs_. 

Omaha singles thru the left side. _Still 2 out_. 

Liberatore gets a lineout to end the inning.

After 1 and a half, no score.


----------



## landrus13

Gines leads off with a strikeout. *1 out.*

Nowaskie walks. *1 on and 1 out.*

Magill strikes out looking. *1 on and 2 outs.*

Cusumano lines out to 3rd to end the inning.

After 2 innings, still no score.


----------



## landrus13

Omaha leads off the inning with a groundout. *1 out.*

Liberatore walks an Omaha batter. *1 on and 1 out.*

Omaha hits into a fielder's choice. *1 on and 2 out.*

Liberatore gets a groundout to end the inning.

After 2 and a half, still no score.


----------



## landrus13

Fuentes leads off the inning with a groundout to SS. *1 out.*

Rivera flies out to LF. *2 outs.*

Ross singles to CF. *1 on and 2 outs.*

Barrow pops out to 3rd base to end the inning.

After 3 innings, still no score.


----------



## landrus13

Liberatore strikes out the Omaha lead off batter. *1 out.*

Liberatore walks the next Omaha batter. *1 on and 1 out.*

Liberatore walks another Omaha batter. *2 on and 1 out.*

Omaha batter pops out to 2nd base. *2 on and 2 outs.*

Liberatore gets a fly out to end the inning.

After 3 and a half, still no score.


----------



## landrus13

Schaffer leads off the inning with a groundout to 3rd base. *1 out.*

Gines grounds out for out #2. *2 outs.*

Nowaskie grounds out to SS to end the inning.

After 4 innings, still no score.


----------



## landrus13

Liberatore gets a popup to start the inning. *1 out.*

Omaha batter reaches on an error by Gines. *1 on and 1 out.*

Omaha flies out to LF. *1 on and 2 outs.*

Liberatore picks off an Omaha baserunner to end the inning.

After 4 and a half, still no score.


----------



## landrus13

Magill singles to lead off the inning for ISU. *1 on and no out.*

Cusumano walks. *2 on and no out.*

Fuentes hit by pitch. *Bases loaded. No out.*

Rivera hits a Sac Fly. Magill scores. *2 on and 1 out.*

Ross hits a Sac Fly. Cusumano scores. *1 on and 2 outs.*

Barrow grounds out to end the inning.
*
After 5, ISU leads 2-0*.


----------



## landrus13

Omaha leads off the inning with a fly out. *1 out.*

Liberatore gets a popup. *2 outs.*

Liberatore gets a strikeout to end the inning.

*After 5 and a half, ISU leads 2-0.*


----------



## landrus13

Schaffer grounds out to 3rd to start the inning. *1 out.*

Gines works a walk. *1 on and 1 out.*

Nowaskie flies out to LF. *1 on and 2 outs.*

Magill hits into a fielder's choice to end the inning.

*Afer 6 innings, ISU leads 2-0.*


----------



## landrus13

Ridgway in to pitch for Liberatore.


----------



## landrus13

Ridgway gets a popup to start the inning. *1 out.*

Omaha grounds out to 3rd. *2 outs.*

Ridgway gets a fly out to end the inning.

*After 6 and a half, ISU still leads 2-0.*


----------



## landrus13

Cusumano grounds out to 3rd to lead off the inning. *1 out.*

Fuentes grounds out to SS. *2 outs.*

Rivera walks. *1 on and 2 outs.*

Ross grounds out to 3rd to end the inning.

*After 7 innings, ISU leads 2-0.*


----------



## landrus13

Ridgway gets a strikeout to start the inning. *1 out.*

Ridgway gets a fly out. *2 outs.*

Omaha gets a single to LCF. *1 on and 2 outs.*

_Grauer in to pitch for Ridgway._

Grauer gets a strikeout to end the inning.

*After 7 and a half, ISU still leads 2-0.*


----------



## landrus13

Gavin Baker pinch hits for Barrow and works a walk. *1 on and no out.*

Schaffer hits a bunt single. *2 on and no out.*

Gines reaches on a fielder's choice. Schaffer out at 2nd. Baker to 3rd.

Nowaskie grounds out. Baker scores. *1 on and 2 outs.*

Magill flies out to end the inning.

*After 8 innings, ISU leads 3-0.*


----------



## landrus13

Grauer gets a strikeout to start the inning. *1 out.*

*Omaha hits a home run to LCF.*

Grauer gets a strikeout. *2 outs.*

Omaha gets a single to LF. *1 on and 2 outs.*

Another single for Omaha. *2 on and 2 outs.*

Grauer gets a ground out to end the threat.

*ISU WINS 3-1!!*


----------



## sycamore tuff

Thanks for the play by play.  Just skimmed thru it.  Nice to get a win!!!!


----------



## GoSycamores

*Pitching Dominate as Sycamores Claim Win over Omaha*






PORT CHARLOTTE, Fla. – Indiana State scored two runs in the fifth before adding an insurance run in the eighth en route to a 3-1 victory over Omaha Thursday afternoon at the Snowbird Classic. 

More...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Nice to get our first win. Despite it being a rebuilding year I still think we will end up having a decent season. 

Around the MVC, Evansville lost today to Lipscomb 4-1. Currently the Bears lead Austin Peay 4-1 in the bottom of the 7th. Bradley and Middle TN are scoreless in the 4th.

Looks like I will make it to 6 games this year. Will be there for the Murray or Evansville series; and then for the ILST or DBU series. I'm an OTR truck driver so unfortunately I can't make it to all of them. If we make a run in the MVC tournament I will probably go down for it too like I did last season.


----------



## landrus13

Missouri State beat Lipscomb 4-1.

Middle Tennessee beat Bradley 5-0.

MVC Games on 2-21:

Valpo vs. #3 Louisville
#22 North Carolina vs. DBU
ISU vs. Dartmouth
Lipscomb vs. Bradley
Middle Tennessee vs. Evansville
Arizona vs. Southern Illinois
#23 Oklahoma vs. Illinois State
Belmont vs. Missouri State


----------



## landrus13

Standings so far;

DBU 4-0
Missouri State 3-1
Southern Illinois 3-2
Illinois State 1-2
Valpo 1-2
ISU 1-3
Bradley 0-4
Evansville 0-4


----------



## landrus13

MVC Games 2-21-2020:

DBU @ North Carolina was PPD until 2/22. DH on Saturday.


----------



## landrus13

ISU lineup 2/21 vs. Dartmouth. First pitch set at 3:05 ET


SS     Schaffer  .267
2B     Fuentes  .063
1B     Rivera  .417
CF     Ross  .333
LF     Cusumano  .471
RF    Nowaskie  .000
3B    Gines  .200
DH    Barrow  .133
C      Magill  .154

Tristan Weaver (1-0, 1.50) is on the mound today for Indiana State.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Bradley has been awful so far. That's the second game this season they have been shut out. The conference as a whole seems down, but I saw where the MVC is ranked 9th in RPI. DBU and MSU look pretty good early. I will be somewhat surprised if they don't both end up making the NCAA tournament.


----------



## landrus13

PLAY BALL!!!

Weaver walks the lead off Dartmouth hitter. *1 on and no out.*

Weaver gets a strikeout. *1 on and 1 out.*

Rice reaches on a FC. Johnson out at 2nd. *1 on and 2 outs.*

Weaver strikes out Lopez to end the inning. 

*After half an inning, no score.*


----------



## landrus13

Schaffer strikes out looking. *1 out.*

Fuentes strikes out looking. *2 outs.*

Rivera walks. *1 on and 2 outs.*

Ross flies out to RF.

*After 1, no score.*


----------



## landrus13

Weaver walks Campbell to start the Dartmouth 2nd. *1 on and no out.*

Crossing strikes out. *1 on and 1 out.*

*Campbell advances to 2nd on a passed ball.*

Weaver strikes out Freeman. *1 on and 2 outs.*

Weaver's 5th strikeout ends the inning.

*Thru 1 and a half, no score.*


----------



## landrus13

Bottom 2nd;

Cusumano strikes out. *1 out.*

Nowaskie bunts back to the pitcher. *2 outs.*

Gines singles up the middle. *1 on, 2 outs.*

Barrow grounds out to end the inning.

*After 2, no score.*


----------



## landrus13

Top 3rd;

Daniel pops up to 2nd base. *1 out.*

Johnson grounds out to 3rd. *2 outs.*

*Murray doubles to LF.* *1 on, 2 outs.*

Weaver gets Rice to fly out to end the inning.

*Thru 2 and a half, no score.*


----------



## landrus13

Bottom 3rd;

Magill grounds out to start the inning. *1 out.*

Schaffer grounds out to 1st base. *2 outs.[/

Fuentes singles.

Rivera flies out to end the inning.

After 3, no score.*


----------



## landrus13

Top 4th;

Weaver gets Lopez to fly out to start the inning. *1 out.*

Weaver strikes out Campbell for his 6th of the game. *2 outs.*

Weaver gets his 7th strikeout to end the inning.

*Thru 3 and a half, no score.*


----------



## landrus13

Bottom 4th;

Ross flies out to LF to begin the ISU 4th. *1 out.*

Cusumano grounds out to 2nd base. *2 outs.*

Nowaskie grounds out to 2nd base to end the inning.

*After 4, no score.*


----------



## landrus13

Top 5th;

Weaver gets Freeman to ground out. *1 out.*

Kretzschmar flies out to RF. *2 outs.*

Daniel flies out to LF.

*Thru 4 and a half, no score.*


----------



## landrus13

Bottom 5th;

Gines grounds out to SS. *1 out.*

Barrow pops out to SS. *2 outs.*

Magill flies out to CF.

*After 5, no score.*


----------



## landrus13

Top 6th;

Weaver gets Johnson to strike out looking. 8th strikeout for Weaver. *1 out.*

Weaver gets his 9th strikeout, striking out Murray. *2 outs.*

Rice grounds out to 2nd base to end the inning.

*Thru 5 and a half, no score.*


----------



## landrus13

Bottom 6th;

Schaffer leads off the inning with a fly out to LF. *1 out.*

Fuentes strikes out swinging. *2 outs.*

Rivera grounds out to SS to end the ISU 6th.

*After 6, no score.*


----------



## landrus13

Top 7th;

Weaver gets Lopez to strikeout. *1 out.*

Weaver gets Campbell looking. 11 strikeouts for Weaver. *2 outs.*

Austin Cross in to pitch for Weaver.

Weaver went 6.2 IP with 11 strikeouts. Only allowing 1 hit. Another gem from him. Also had 100 pitches.

Cross gets Crossing to ground out to 2nd base to end the inning.

*Thru 6 and a half, no score.*


----------



## landrus13

Bottom 7th;

Ross strikes out looking to start the ISU 7th. *1 out.*

Cusumano grounds out to SS. *2 outs.*

*NOWASKIE HOMERS TO RF!!!*

Metzger in to pitch for Dartmouth.

Gines works a walk. *1 on, 2 outs.*

Barrow pops out to SS to end the inning. 

*After 7, ISU leads 1-0!*


----------



## landrus13

Top 8th;

Freeman singles. *1 on, no out.*

Kretzschmar SAC bunt. Freeman to 2nd. *1 on, 1 out.*

Daniel grounds out to SS. Freeman to 3rd. *1 on, 2 outs.*

Johnson works a walk. *2 on, 2 outs.*

Grauer in to pitch for Cross.

Grauer gets Murray to pop out to end the Dartmouth threat.

*Thru 7 and a half, ISU leads 1-0.*


----------



## landrus13

Bottom 8th;

Magill singles to 3rd to start the ISU 8th. *1 on, no out.*

Schaffer SAC bunt. Magill to 2nd base. *1 on, 1 out.*

Fuentes works a walk. *ISU runners on 1st and 2nd. 1 out.*

Rivera strikes out swinging. *2 outs.*

Ross flies out to RF to end the ISU 8th.

*After 8, ISU leads 1-0.*


----------



## landrus13

Top 9th;

Rice leads off the Dartmouth 9th with a fly out to LF. *1 out.*

Grauer gets Lopez to strike out swinging. *2 outs.*

Campbell flies out to RF for the 3rd out.

ISU WINS 1-0!!

ISU gets their 2nd win of the season!!

WP: Weaver (2-0)
SV: Grauer (2)


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamore Throw Combined Two-Hitter in Shutout of Dartmouth*






PORT CHARLOTTE, Fla. – Tristan Weaver, Austin Cross and Tyler Grauer combined to allow just two hits to Dartmouth Friday afternoon as Indiana State defeated the Big Green, 1-0 at the Snowbird Baseball Classic in Port Charlotte, Florida. 

More...


----------



## landrus13

Other MVC Games from 2/21;

#3 Louisville 3, Valpo 0

#18 Arizona 6, SIU 5

Lipscomb 10, Bradley 7

Middle Tennessee 6, Evansville 0

#23 Oklahoma 2, Illinois State 1 - Game 1

Belmont 1, Missouri State 0 - 11 innings

#23 Oklahoma 4, Illinois State 1 - Game 2


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Dallas Baptist is ranked #1 in RPI right now. MSU with their 1-0 loss in 11 innings to Belmont, dropped from 6th to 16th.


----------



## landrus13

Other MVC Games on 2/22:

DBU plays a DH against North Carolina.

Valpo @ #3 Louisville

Illinois State @ #23 Oklahoma, also a DH

Bradley @ Austin Peay

Missouri State @ Lipscomb

Evansville @ Belmont

Southern Illinois @ USC


----------



## landrus13

2/22 ISU lineup against Omaha;

CF  Ross
SS  Schaffer
1B  Rivera
2B  Fuentes
LF  Cusumano
3B  Gines
DH Garcia
RF  Nowaskie
C  Magill

Connor Cline (0-0, 7.36) is on the mound for ISU this afternoon. First pitch is at 1:05 ET.


----------



## landrus13

Nothing going for ISU in the top of the 1st. 3 ground outs in the inning. 

ISU is the road team on the scoreboard.

Cline to the mound for ISU.


----------



## landrus13

Omaha gets a runner on in the bottom of the 1st but nothing else. 

Still no score going to top 2.


----------



## landrus13

ISU gets nothing going in the top 2nd. 3 up, 3 down.

Bottom 2, no score.


----------



## landrus13

Omaha gets a leadoff double. Runner advances to 3rd on a groundout. But that's all Omaha gets in the 2nd.

After 2, still no score.


----------



## landrus13

Nowaskie singles to LCF. He steals 2nd and advances to 3rd on a wild pitch. Ross grounds out and that's all for the ISU 3rd.

Bottom 3, no score.


----------



## landrus13

Cline gets 2 strikeouts and an fly out in the 3rd.

End 3, no score.


----------



## landrus13

Schaffer singles to leadoff. He advances to 2nd on a groundout to 1st. Fuentes singles to LF and Schaffer scores. Fuentes is thrown out at 2nd trying to stretch it into a double. Cusumano grounds out and the ISU 3rd is over.

Bottom 4, ISU leads 1-0.


----------



## landrus13

Leadoff walk for Omaha. Sac bunt and another walk puts 2 on for Omaha. Single up the middle plates an Omaha run. Omaha loads the bases. Wild pitch allows another Omaha run to cross the plate. Walk loads the bases again. 

Sac fly plates another for Omaha. Cline gets a flyout to finally end the threat.

End 4, Omaha leads 3-1.


----------



## landrus13

Absolutely nothing going for ISU in the top 5th. 3 up, 3 down.

Bottom 5, Omaha leads 3-1.


----------



## landrus13

Guerrero in to pitch for Cline.

Guerrero pitches a clean 5th.

End 5, Omaha leads 3-1.


----------



## landrus13

Ross singles to LF with 1 out. 2 fly outs after that end the inning.

Bottom ,6 Omaha leads 3-1.


----------



## landrus13

Omaha gets a leadoff single but he's erased with a DP. Guerrero gets a strikeout to end the inning.

End 6, Omaha leads 3-1.


----------



## landrus13

Fuentes leads off the ISU 7th with a single. Followed by a walk drawn by Cusumano. Sac bunt moves both runners up. Sac fly scores Fuentes from 3rd base. Nowaskie grounds out to end the ISU 7th.

Bottom 7, Omaha still leads 3-2.


----------



## landrus13

Leadoff walk by Omaha. Sac bunt pushes him over to 2nd base but nothing going for Omaha after that.

End 7, Omaha leads 3-2.


----------



## landrus13

Kido pinch hits for Magill and grounds out to 2nd base to leadoff the inning. Ross strikes out swinging. Schaffer singles thru the left side. Rivera flies out to end the ISU 8th.

Bottom 8, Omaha still leads 3-2.


----------



## landrus13

Frey in to pitch for ISU.


----------



## landrus13

Frey gets a strikeout and fly out to end the Omaha 8th.

End 8, Omaha leads 3-2.

Last chance coming up for ISU.


----------



## landrus13

Fuentes strikes out looking to start the ISU 9th. Cusumano strikes out looking. Hanna to pinch hit for Gines. Hanna grounds out and that's the game.

Final score, Omaha wins it 3-2.


----------



## landrus13

ISU had another solid pitching effort today. Cline walked a few too many and it hurt. Other than that, he was solid. Guerrero pitched 3.1 innings and only gave up 1 hit. Pitching has been really good overall this weekend. But it's not gonna matter if ISU can't get their offense going. Struggling to score runs. Striking out way too much. Usually the offense starts slow for the Northern teams but I haven't seen ISU start this bad on offense in awhile.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Omaha Rallies to Defeat Sycamores at Snowbird Classic, 3-2*






PORT CHARLOTTE, Fla. – The University of Nebraska Omaha rallied for three runs in the bottom of the fourth inning and held on to secure a 3-2 victory over Indiana State Saturday at the Snowbird Classic in Port Charlotte, Florida. 

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Omaha Rallies to Defeat Sycamores at Snowbird Classic, 3-2*






PORT CHARLOTTE, Fla. – The University of Nebraska Omaha rallied for three runs in the bottom of the fourth inning and held on to secure a 3-2 victory over Indiana State Saturday at the Snowbird Classic in Port Charlotte, Florida. 

More...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

MVC Scores for 2/22

#16 UNC 9 DBU 0
#3 LVLE 6 VU 1
UNO 3 ISU 2
OKLA 3 ILST 2
DBU 6 #16 UNC 3
BU 11 APSU 3
BELM 4 UE 3
LIPSC 4 MSU 0
SIU 3 USC 1
ILST 7 OKLA 5


----------



## landrus13

2/23 ISU Lineup against Chicago State;

CF  Ross
RF  Nowaskie
2B  Fuentes
1B  Rivera
LF  Cusumano
SS  Schaffer
DH  Hanna
3B  Gines
C  Magill

Lane Miller (0-0, 27.00) on the mound today for ISU.


----------



## landrus13

Chicago State has taken the lead with a 3 run inning 5th so far.

CSU currently has runners on 2nd and 3rd with 1 out.


----------



## landrus13

Cameron Edmondson in to pitch for ISU. Lane Miler exits with runners on 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## landrus13

Edmondson escapes the jam without allowing further damage.

Bottom 5 coming up, CSU leads 3-0.

Final line for Lane Miller: 4.1 IP, 6 hits, 3 runs, 2 earned, no walks, and 3 K's.


----------



## landrus13

ISU gets one runner on with a CSU error but nothing else. 

After 5, CSU leads 3-0.


----------



## landrus13

Edmondson pitches a clean 6th with 2 groundouts and a strikeout.

Bottom 6, CSU 3-0.


----------



## landrus13

ISU gets a single in the inning but nothing going for the Sycamores.

End 6.


----------



## landrus13

Another clean inning from Edmondson. He's pitched well this afternoon.

Bottom 7....


----------



## landrus13

ISU offense does absolutely nothing in the 7th. 2 groundouts and a lineout.

End 7


----------



## landrus13

Edmondson strikes out the side in the top of the 8th.

Bottom 8...


----------



## landrus13

ISU gets a runner on with a walk but nothing else. A strikeout and foulout end the inning.

End 8, CSU leads 3-0.


----------



## landrus13

ISU loses again, this time to Chicago State 3-0.

Other than 1 bad inning, ISU pitching was good. An error led to a 3 run inning for CSU in the 5th.

ISU (2-5) plays a midweek game this week.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Chicago State Earns Shutout Win Over Sycamores*






PORT CHARLOTTE, Fla. – Indiana State baseball finished a 10-day road swing Sunday with a 3-0 shutout loss at the hands of Chicago State in the finale of the Snowbird Baseball Classic in Port Charlotte, Florida. 

More...


----------



## landrus13

Other MVC Baseball scores from 2/23:

#3 Louisville 14, Valpo 10

DBU 6, #22 North Carolina 3

Seattle 9, Southern Illinois 2

Belmont 8, Bradley 7

Middle Tennessee 4, Missouri State 0

Evansville is trailing Austin Peay 14-11 in the 7th.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Losing 3-0 to Chicago State is a little embarrassing. Hopefully our hitting can improve enough to where we can compete for a top 4 spot in the MVC tournament. The good news for us is that everyone else outside of DBU seems to be struggling for the most part as well. Dallas Baptist is definitely the best team in our conference right now. They should be in the top 25 pretty soon.


----------



## landrus13

landrus13 said:


> Other MVC Baseball scores from 2/23:
> 
> #3 Louisville 14, Valpo 10
> 
> DBU 6, #22 North Carolina 3
> 
> Seattle 9, Southern Illinois 2
> 
> Belmont 8, Bradley 7
> 
> Middle Tennessee 4, Missouri State 0
> 
> Evansville is trailing Austin Peay 14-11 in the 7th.



Evansville lost to Austin Peay 18-11.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Forecasted Snow Cancels Sycamores and Bearcats Wednesday in Cincinnati*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – Indiana State and Cincinnati have canceled their matchup slated for Wednesday, February 26 due to forecasted inclement weather. 

More...


----------



## landrus13

MVC Games on 2/25:

Missouri State 6, Oral Roberts 3

Southern Illinois 2, Murray State 1

#2 Vanderbilt 6, Evansville 0

UT Arlington is beating #23 DBU 6-1 in the 6th


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Travel to North Carolina for Weekend Series with Elon*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – Indiana State baseball will make the trek to North Carolina for a three-game series with Elon. First pitch from Latham Park is set for 4 p.m. Friday before returning to the diamond Saturday at 2 p.m. The two squads will wrap up the weekend tilt Sunday at noon. All three games will be available via FloSports, a subscription based streaming service. Live stats will be available via GoSycamores.com. 

More...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

We win game one against Elon 3-0.

MVC Scores from today
Valpo 1 So Miss 5
SIU 13 Morehead 7
Butler 3 Evansville 8
ILSU 6 UL Monroe 3 (top 9th)
Valpo 1 McNeese 0 (top 2nd)
Bradley vs TN Tech (postponed)
MSU vs Rice (7:30)
Ark St vs DBU (7:30)

Update (all final): 
ILSU 6 ULM 3
Valpo 2 McNeese 4
MSU 4 Rice 12
Ark St 4 DBU 5 (10 INN) - DBU wins on a 2 RBI base hit with bases loaded.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Tristan Weaver Tosses Gem as Sycamores Shutout Elon in Series Opener*






ELON, N.C. – Tristan Weaver struck out a career high 12 batters in a combined shutout effort as Indiana State defeated Elon 3-0 in the series opener Friday night inside Latham Park. 

More...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

We win game two to take the series against Elon 9-6.

Around the Valley:
Valpo 11 S Miss 13
SIU 7 Morehead 11
Butler 1 Evansville 4
Ark St 11 DBU 7
Bradley 6 TN Tech 3
MSU 9 Rice 3 (BOT 8TH)
Bradley 4 TN Tech 2 (DH TOP 3RD)
ILST 6 UL Monroe 24 (TOP 7TH)

Updated finals:
MSU 9 Rice 3
Bradley 11 TN Tech 6
ILST 8 ULM 26


----------



## GoSycamores

*Offense Carries Sycamores to Series Win at Elon Saturday*






ELON, N.C. – Just one day after recording a career high three hits, junior Jordan Schaffer snapped the career mark once more after going 4-for-5 from the leadoff spot to pace the Sycamores in a 9-6 series-clinching victory over Elon Saturday afternoon at Latham Park. 

More...


----------



## landrus13

ISU leading 4-0 in the 4th in game 3.


----------



## Bluethunder

Sweep!  

Won game three 6-2.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Brian Fuentes’ Four RBI Power Sycamores to Series Sweep of Elon*






ELON, N.C. – Indiana State baseball recorded its first weekend sweep of the season after defeating Elon, 6-2, Sunday afternoon inside Latham Park. With the win the Sycamores improved to 5-5 on the season while Elon dropped to 6-5. 

More...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Good job Sycamores!


----------



## Jackson0330

This team has some good pieces.  Once Wright gets back they could be a tough out in the tournament


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Welcome San Diego for Home Opener Tuesday*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – Indiana State baseball is set for its Home Opener Tuesday afternoon as San Diego comes to town for a midweek matchup. First pitch is set for 3 p.m. ET at Bob Warn Field. Sycamores fans can catch the action on ESPN Plus with Luke Martin and Mason West calling the action. Live audio will simulcast through GoSycamores.com free-of-charge. 

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Tristan Weaver Tabbed MVC Pitcher of the Week*






ST. LOUIS – Indiana State's Tristan Weaver has been named the Missouri Valley Conference Pitcher of the Week, the League office announced Monday. The honor marks the first time in Weaver's career he has earned the award.   

More...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

MVC Standings after 3 weeks of play.

DBU 8-3
SIU 7-5
ISU 5-5
MSU 5-6
BU 4-6
ILSU 3-7
UE 3-8
VU 1-9

On a side note is Valpo good at anything? They have been a Thursday basketball team 3 years in a row (every year) and the highest they have finished in baseball since joining is 7th. It's pretty obvious that Murray State should have been invited over them at this point.


----------



## ISUCC

Sycamorefan96 said:


> MVC Standings after 3 weeks of play.
> 
> DBU 8-3
> SIU 7-5
> ISU 5-5
> MSU 5-6
> BU 4-6
> ILSU 3-7
> UE 3-8
> VU 1-9
> 
> *On a side note is Valpo good at anything?* They have been a Thursday basketball team 3 years in a row (every year) and the highest they have finished in baseball since joining is 7th. It's pretty obvious that Murray State should have been invited over them at this point.



They beat us pretty handily at the MVC Cross Country meet last Fall, something that should NEVER happen, but just shows how far ISU track and cross country has fallen in 3 years


----------



## landrus13

ISU home opener is this afternoon at 3pm. They host San Diego who is usually pretty good. It's also on ESPN+ if anyone wants to watch online.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

landrus13 said:


> ISU home opener is this afternoon at 3pm. They host San Diego who is usually pretty good. It's also on ESPN+ if anyone wants to watch online.



Looks like a good day for some baseball!


----------



## landrus13

IndyTreeFan said:


> Looks like a good day for some baseball!



It's beautiful outside. Very sunny. Mid 50s and a little cool breeze. Couldn't ask for a better day for a baseball home opener in early March.


----------



## landrus13

I will be at the baseball game today!!


----------



## sycamore tuff

Is the game delayed?  It’s almost 4 and not on ESPN+.  Ok, it just came on for about 10 seconds.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Working now.  Middle of the 4th, 3-0 ISU. Now 4-0


----------



## meistro

I watched for a few innings, good to get the win.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Take Down San Diego in Home Opener to Win Fourth Straight*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – Indiana State baseball opened play at Bob Warn Field Tuesday afternoon with a 5-1 midweek victory over San Diego, marking the fourth-straight win for the Sycamores. 

More...


----------



## landrus13

It was a fun game. Little chilly with the breeze but it was worth it. ISU put it all together today. Offense looked good and the pitching was outstanding. Defense was also pretty good. San Diego came in at 9-2, so they may be an NCAA tournament team. Decent crowd for a midweek game in the middle of the day.

Go Trees!


----------



## landrus13

Other MVC games on 3/3:

Illinois State knocks off #13 Arkansas 8-7

Missouri State 11, Oklahoma State 10

Nicholls 3, Valpo 2

Oklahoma up 4-0 over DBU in the 6th.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

landrus13 said:


> Other MVC games on 3/3:
> 
> Illinois State knocks off #13 Arkansas 8-7
> 
> Missouri State 11, Oklahoma State 10
> 
> Nicholls 3, Valpo 2
> 
> Oklahoma up 4-0 over DBU in the 6th.



Oklahoma ended up winning 10-3. Nice to see the MVC get a couple of P5 scalps yesterday.


----------



## landrus13

Other MVC games from 3/4:

Austin Peay 4, Southern Illinois 1

Evansville 5, UT Martin 3


----------



## GoSycamores

*WEEKEND PREVIEW: Baseball at Kansas*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – With a four-game winning streak on the line, the Indiana State baseball program heads back on the road to face Kansas for a three-game series at Hoglund Park in Lawrence, Kan. First pitch with the Jayhawks is set for 4 p.m. Friday as Tristan Weaver is set to make his fourth start this season. Saturday's game will begin at 3 p.m. before the Sycamores wrap up the series Sunday at 2 p.m. All three games will air live on ESPN Plus.   

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Strong Fifth Inning Pushes Kansas to Series Opening Win Over ISU*






LAWRENCE, Kan. – Indiana State baseball saw its four-game win streak come to an end Friday afternoon at Hoglund Park, falling to Kansas 6-1. Kansas used a six-run fifth inning to gain the edge and did not allow another run to cross the plate. 

More...


----------



## landrus13

ISU lost today 6-1 to Kansas. ISU was pretty lifeless offensively and defensively. Pitching was solid until a terrible 5th inning. Walked 4 guys in the inning and surrendered 6 runs in the inning. Need to be better tomorrow.


----------



## landrus13

ISU playing again today in Lawrence. 

ISU currently up 2-0 in the 3rd.

Liberatore on the mound today for the Sycamores.


----------



## landrus13

ISU leading 3-1 in the bottom of the 4th.


----------



## landrus13

ISU scored 5 in the top of the 5th. Leading 8-2 in the bottom of the 5th.


----------



## landrus13

ISU still up 8-2 in the 8th inning.


----------



## landrus13

ISU up 9-2 in the bottom of the 8th.


----------



## landrus13

ISU wins 9-3. They even the series at 1-1.

Game 3 is tomorrow.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Even Weekend Series with Kansas*






LAWRENCE, Kan. – Indiana State baseball evened its weekend series with Kansas Saturday afternoon with a 9-3 victory over the Jayhawks inside Hoglund Park. Ellison Hanna II led ISU with three hits on the day as the Sycamores outhit Kansas, 12-9. 

More...


----------



## landrus13

Other MVC Games from 3/7:

College of Charleston 3, Evansville 1

Georgia Southern 1, Valpo 0

Southern Illinois 4, Northern Illinois 3

DBU 3, Oral Roberts 1

Maine 4, Missouri State 2

Illinois State 4, Jacksonville 1

Bradley's game against Kentucky was cancelled.


----------



## landrus13

ISU is taking on Kansas again today in game 3.

Cameron Edmondson on the mound today for ISU.

ISU currently leads 6-2 in the bottom of the 4th.


----------



## landrus13

ISU strands the bases loaded in the top of the 5th.

ISU still leads 6-2


----------



## landrus13

Connor Cline in to pitch for ISU.

Edmondson leaves the game with a runner on first with 2 outs.


----------



## landrus13

Edmondson pitched 4.2 innings, 6 hits, 2 er, 1 bb, 4 k. ERA is 1.96


----------



## landrus13

ISU extends their lead to 8-2 in the 6th.


----------



## landrus13

Indiana State wins 8-2!!

Grauer pitches a scoreless 9th for ISU.

ISU improves to 8-6 on the season!!

No midweek game this week for ISU. Next game is Friday March 13 at home against Michigan State.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Clinch Series Against Kansas with Sunday Win*






LAWRENCE, Kan. – Indiana State baseball picked up its second weekend series win of the season Sunday afternoon with an 8-2 win over Kansas inside Hoglund Park. 

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Connor Cline Named Missouri Valley Conference Pitcher of the Week*






ST. LOUIS – Indiana State's Connor Cline has been named the Missouri Valley Conference Pitcher of the Week, the League office announced Monday. 

More...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Scores for 3/10

SIU 14 ARK ST 6
VALPO 8 AL ST 3
ORU 2 MSU 0
ILST 8 FL A&M 4
IU 4 UE 5


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores and Michigan State Alter Weekend Series*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – Indiana State baseball and Michigan State have altered their weekend series due to forecasted weather in the area. 

More...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Hopefully the Corona Virus doesn't affect our baseball. I have a bad feeling it's only a matter of time before the NCAA just cancels the season. The Ivy League already has and it seems like everyone is taking their lead.


----------



## bent20

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Hopefully the Corona Virus doesn't affect our baseball. I have a bad feeling it's only a matter of time before the NCAA just cancels the season. The Ivy League already has and it seems like everyone is taking their lead.



To that point, why aren't we on this list?
https://www.baseballamerica.com/stories/coronavirus-impacting-college-baseball-from-coast-to-coast/


----------



## TreeTop

bent20 said:


> To that point, why aren't we on this list?
> https://www.baseballamerica.com/stories/coronavirus-impacting-college-baseball-from-coast-to-coast/



We haven't had any games affected by the virus, yet.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

The MVC has cancelled all baseball through March 30th.


----------



## HOOPSFAN

Latest


----------



## Sycamorefan96

In my opinion, no one should lose any eligibility over this, including those that have already redshirted.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I'm sure incoming freshmen are happy to hear about this. I'm sure they're not bumping scholarship limits.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Southern Illinois will host the 2021 Baseball tournament. They were scheduled to host it this season.


----------

